# Bellator plans 3 events for Oklahoma's WinStar Casino



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> When Bellator heads to Thackerville, Okla., in January for its second event on Spike, it will be the first of three shows it produces in 2013 at WinStar World Casino.
> 
> The promotion recently announced a partnership with the casino to host Bellator 86, as well as two additional shows next year.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/...ts-for-oklahomas-winstar-world-casino-in-2013


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------

